# 2010 Show String! --> UPDATED WITH PICS



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 2, 2010)

LET'S SEE EVERYONE'S SHOW STRING!!!

SHOW US YOUR 2010 SHOW STRING!!!

Okay after a long delay (sorry about that) I now have pictures of my own show string up for 2010 below! All pictures are taken with NO conditioning whatsoever - just pulled out of the pasture and brushed off a little bit!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I still havent narrowed my show string down but here are all of the possible show horses, some might get rotated in during the year too:

Maple Hollows After Dark - Senior Halter Stallion, Jumping, and eventually driving






Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic - Yearling Halter Stallion and Liberty






Maple Hollows Phlashin Yall - Yearling Halter Stallion, hopefully over otherwise I will have to find someone to show him LOL!






Arions Magnum P I - Senior Halter Stallion, Liberty, Country Pleasure, and Roadster






Maple Hollows Black Pearl - Senior Halter Mare, Liberty, Hunter, Jumper, and possibly mare and foal of current year!






Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe - 2yr old Halter Mare






Lakeviews Diamond Gal - 2 yr old Halter Mare and Liberty






And the other half of Maple Hollow Farm has these horses for their possible 2010 show string:

Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo - 2yr old Halter Stallion






Maple Hollows Whos My Daddy - 2 yr old Halter Stallion






Arions Maple Hollows Destiny - Senior Halter Mare and Liberty






Maple Hollows Extravaganza - yearling halter mare






Maple Hollows Domino - yearling halter stallion






There may be more but not sure yet!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 2, 2010)

These are mine in the barn for 2010....

Wall Street Heads Up Sucre ~ Classic Sr. Gelding, under. ASPC






Alpha Farms Magical Melody ~ Classic Sr. Mare, over. ASPC






Buckeye WCF Jack Of Diamonds ~ Classic Yearling Stallion, under. Already Congress Champion and Res. Congress Jr Champ as a weanling. ASPC






Classical Armani GCF ~ AMHR Yearling Stalion, under (he's a shrimp!) AMHR






BT Double Take GCF ~ AMHR Yearling Stallion, over... AMHR


----------



## roxy's_mom (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's my two horses for my 2010 show string - I only have these two that can show and that's all I can afford to show!

Country Acres Pickin Wild Flowers - AMHR - possibly a couple halter classes not sure yet though, Western Country Pleasure over, and obstacle/trail over











Morning Glorys Silver Bullette - AMHR - Halter, color, maybe obstacle/trail, and either Country Pleasure driving or Western Country Pleasure, have to wait and see once she's broke to pulling the cart a while.






Good luck to all this show season!

Becky M.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Feb 2, 2010)

We have 7 we are getting ready for this year.

*Who's Your Daddy*- Western Country Pleasure, Under, Obstacle, Hunter, and Versatility






*VPS Simply Irresistible *- Country Pleasure, Over, Versatility and I am thinking about putting him back in the Sr Geldings halter, Over this year.






*Lt. Dans Magnificent Toy *- Sr Mares, Under, Liberty, Jumping, Solid Color.






*Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure Too* - Liberty, Over, Obstacle, Hunter and she'll also be driving. Not sure which division we'll be putting her in quite yet, but are leaning towards the Western, Over class.






*Norma Jean Baker* - Sr Mares, Over and possibly a few Roadster classes. I keep trying to retire this mare, but she makes it clear every year that she wants no part of retirement. So, we show her lightly to keep her happy! It looks like 2010 will be no different!






*Owsley Fork Secret Rendezvous* - 2 year old Geldings, Under.






*VPS Just A Tad Bad *- Sr Mares, Under & Solid Color






We are looking forward to 2010 and cant wait for show season to start!!

~Jen~


----------



## Ferin (Feb 2, 2010)

This is my show string for 2010.

*Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister*

AMHR Sr Gelding, Over

Country Pleasure Driving, Versatility, Multi-Color, Halter, Showmanship, Hunter, and Liberty






*Concho Gadabout's Do A Little Dance*

AMHR Sr Mare, Over

Western Country Pleasure Driving, Hunter, Jumper, Obstacle, Solid Color, Halter, and Liberty






*From The Heart Center Stage*

AMHR Sr Mare, Over

Halter, Liberty, Single Pleasure Driving (possibly)






*FPF Payoff's Unbridled Magic*

AMHA/AMHR Sr Gelding, Under

Country Pleasure Driving, Roadster, Versatility, Multi-Color, Halter, Showmanship, Obstacle, Hunter, Jumper, and Liberty

I will also have a weanling colt or filly for halter. Twister's first grandchild will hopefully be on my show string this year and I can't wait!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 2, 2010)

Hoping to get my boy into the showring again, hopefully he'll be easy to show since I'm completely new to it lol My goal is to go to AT LEAST one show with him (that is if I don't chicken out! lol






)

Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome, AMHA/AMHR black pinto stallion






And MAYBE if I get the hang of showing and this guy is still here, I'll try to get him to a show or two

LCA's More Bang For Your Buck, AMHA/AMHR chestnut or silver bay solid colt


----------



## AshleyNicole (Feb 3, 2010)

This will be our first year showing, so I can't wait...

This first guy is a stallion we got late last year so this picture is one taken at his old home. He will be shown in halter at first. His name is Sky...do you think he might do well in halter?






This next guy we may show in halter but I think he will do much better driving, he has a really pretty trot.






We bought a mare in foal last year from Erica, she's in foal to Erica's Taker so I'm hoping to show the foal, we also have a gelding we may show.

I love your horses normajeanbaker


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 3, 2010)

Ashley, I think Sky is really beautiful! I think that, of the two, he will do much better in the halter classes.





I am only doing CDE this year, and with that I am only preparing a couple of horses. Right now it is going to be developing a pair.

Mountain Meadows Tymeless Flirt:






Sundance LB Esprit Poetique:






I am so excited! My pairs carriage arrived on Monday, and my pairs harness got here today. It should be a great time this year!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 4, 2010)

The current plan (since it's already changed since last time there was a post like this!):

I'm going to show Jamie primarily at our AMHA shows. Sr Mare, Classic Pleasure, Showmanship, Versatility (wait, I better teach her to jump first).






And then I'm going to show Hawk at the CDEs/Driving Trials:






My mom will show Duke, like usual, in Sr. Gelding, Country Pleasure, Showmanship, Hitch and maybe other stuff. Also probably some driving trials.






And then Zac, who is Duke's driving partner:






And I'm going to take these four colts, probably just to the futurity show:

Max:






Miikka:






Neo:






North Star;


----------



## AshleyNicole (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Clickmini...being new you don't always know what the judges are looking for but I love Sky and hope he does well. If it were up to me the second one would be gelded and taught to drive(it looks like a lot of fun from everyone's pictures). Sorry I don't want to take over the post



thanks


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 4, 2010)

very pretty horses everyone

I can't wait for the spring

we will be showing our Perlino mare Spice as a 2 year old this year in AMHR






Right now she looks like a white Yak


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 4, 2010)

Spice is so pretty!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's my Guy





EMH Zhivago (AMHR/ASPC) He'll be showing in AMHR 2 year old Stallions Over, probably Color and Liberty.


----------



## Devon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nigel said:


> Here's my Guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not your only show horse next yr



!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 4, 2010)

eagles ring farm said:


> very pretty horses everyoneI can't wait for the spring
> 
> we will be showing our Perlino mare Spice as a 2 year old this year in AMHR
> 
> ...


Love, LOVE, LOVE this mare!



Have since the first time I saw her pic.


----------



## Mominis (Feb 5, 2010)

Heck of a mover that one is, Nigel! He looks like he will develop quite a topline too. It's so neat to see these guys. Please keep sharing!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 5, 2010)

topnotchminis said:


> Spice is so pretty!






StarRidgeAcres said:


> eagles ring farm said:
> 
> 
> > very pretty horses everyoneI can't wait for the spring
> ...


Thank you so much Kayla and Parmela for your so nice comments about our Spice

we are so excited her Dam is bred back the same to our stallion Bow for 2010 due in May


----------



## minih (Feb 5, 2010)

We have several new ones this year and our show string has got way too big, especially if we do not sell 3 of them before we get started. And those three are mostly the only ones we are showing AMHR this year.

Foundation 2 year old jr stallion/some AMHR-Curry's Poco Diablo






Foundation 3 year old/some AMHR--Curry's Estrellita






2 year old Classic mare under/some AMHR-Curry's Saturday Night Special






2 year old classic mare over- Cross Country Sweet Little Sister






2 year old Classic gelding--Wall Street Admirals Glory Bound






Not sure where she will fall yet, over or under Classic mare, haven't measure her yet--Wauk A Way Joanne

I don't have any pics of her uploaded yet......I get to see what she looks like under that hair next month.

And the three AMHR ones-

2 year old gelding under-Mini H What's the Hold UP






Mini H Looks Come Naturally-yearling mare under






Mini H Scarlet Smoke--yearling mare under--who is now gray






Like we don't have enough to do, Chasta is wanting to drive Star, I don't know when she will get that done! LOL


----------



## Nigel (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea, I might have another trick or two up my sleeve







Devon said:


> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my Guy
> ...


----------

